# Can anyone identify this SF?



## Jaywalk3r (Jun 13, 2009)

It looks like a round body 6P, but the head design is one I'm not familiar with.

Image found here: http://cid-8a8b2f42a1871117.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Public2/Surefire.jpg


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 13, 2009)

Its an Old 6R i believe? or its at least and older version of the 6P

Crenshaw


----------



## Jaywalk3r (Jun 13, 2009)

Crenshaw said:


> Its an Old 6R i believe? or its at least and older version of the 6P
> 
> Crenshaw



Thanks. Can you tell if the head appears to be the stock head for a 6P/6R? I have one each of round body 6P and 6R, but neither has the head that appears on the light in the picture.


----------



## Optik49 (Jun 13, 2009)

Post the photo here https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/230251 and you should get a lot of feedback. Maybe a little clearer photo would help also.


----------



## socom1970 (Jun 13, 2009)

It is an older version 6P, but with the newer Z59 clickie tailcap and the Z32 shock-isolated bezel typically used on weaponlight setups.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jun 13, 2009)

Calling size15's


Calling size15's


----------



## Jaywalk3r (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies thus far. I received a couple new photos from the owner. 

Pic 2
Pic 3

The head does appear to be of the shock absorbing type. The tail cap has nothing written on it.


----------



## uhsodium (Jun 15, 2009)

socom1970 said:


> It is an older version 6P, but with the newer Z59 clickie tailcap and the Z32 shock-isolated bezel typically used on weaponlight setups.


Old ver z32, the new z32 are similar to M2's head


----------



## Justin Case (Jun 16, 2009)

The Z32 is the old style in terms of shape. But it is newer than the original Z32 since it has the SureFire name and a serial number engraved into the bezel. The v.1.0 Z32 came in plain black.


----------



## Size15's (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't have much to add other than it appears to be a "LEGO" aka put-together aka built-from-various-other-components-model using the Z59, Z32 and 6P body as already noted...

Note: the Z32 on a 6P is [was] called the "6PS"


----------



## Illum (Jun 16, 2009)

Size15's said:


> it appears to be a "LEGO"



ahh...jeez, no one thought of this...perhaps we are too dependent on Size15s for expertise that we have forgotten our basic judgments when it comes to mystery surefires:thinking:


----------



## Size15's (Jun 16, 2009)

never mind...


----------

